# briggs and strattom 135292-0158-01



## ejrowzer (May 14, 2012)

im looking for a diagram for all the springs for the throttle springs anchor spring basically where they attach and which springs i should have this engine sits on a troy built pony tiller model 15008


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

ejrowzer said:


> im looking for a diagram for all the springs for the throttle springs anchor spring basically where they attach and which springs i should have this engine sits on a troy built pony tiller model 15008


Here is a link for the IPL, it shows the parts but not the hookup. Have a good one. Geo
http://www.m-and-d.com/pdfs/briggs/135200-ms2810-0802.pdf


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and Welcome.Here is a link to the service manual for your engine.You should be able to find what information you need.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12502267/B&S Service Manuals/01_270962SingleCylinderLHead.pdf


----------

